# Graham Bayou or Wolf & Graham Bay



## Epic 23 (Mar 14, 2015)

I will be moving to Foley this spring, my house is right off of Graham Bayou, I purchased a Top Spot fishing map and it shows that area and the area of Wolf & Graham Bay are good fishing areas in the spring, fall and winter seasons. 
My question is, has anyone on this forum ever fished that area and had any luck? If so what did you catch?

Thanks


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Contact "Basstracker66" here on the PFF. 
He knows the area quite well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome winter and early spring fishing for Specks, Reds and Bass. I fish mostly soft plastics, twitchbaits like the Mirrolure 17MR and 18MR, Unfair Rip-N-Slash and some topwaters on warmer afternoons. When the fishing is real slow you can fish slip floats with live shrimp for specks in the deeper parts of the creeks. This is usually best during the coldest times.


----------



## Epic 23 (Mar 14, 2015)

Excellent info! Thanks for the quick reply, I will contact Basstracker66 as well. I cant wait to get down there and start fishing!!!!


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome to the area. You also have the Magnolia and Fish Rivers about 5 miles west of you. You can launch at the Week's Bay Estuary for free and hit both rivers as well as Mobile and Weeks Bays. Lots of trout and reds in both rivers right now. I'm using essentially the same bait that Chris V mentions above. In addition, when trout won't hit the Mirrolures, I'll oftentimes switch to a jighead with a Zoom Fluke in Baby Bass color. Just pop it off the bottom like you'd fish a DOA. Trout seem to like the Fluke in that color.


----------



## Epic 23 (Mar 14, 2015)

Great! Thanks for the reply and info. I look forward to my new journey in Alabama.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Epic 23 said:


> Great! Thanks for the reply and info. I look forward to my new journey in Alabama.


 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Stop by and see Chris V at Sam's in Orange Beach. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Epic 23 (Mar 14, 2015)

I look forward to meeting Chris V, any help/tips I can get will be much appreciated. You guys have been very helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## Epic 23 (Mar 14, 2015)

Chris, this might seem like a lame question but, do you use mono or braid with a mono leader when using the mirrolure and the unfair rip-n-splash?
Thanks


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

good kayaking in that area as well.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Epic 23 said:


> Chris, this might seem like a lame question but, do you use mono or braid with a mono leader when using the mirrolure and the unfair rip-n-splash?
> Thanks


Not answering for Chris, but I can tell you what we do in the Magnolia River since it is so clear. We're using 10-15lb braid, and then a 7-9', 10-15lb flouro leader (I tie mine to the braid with a double uni - you can use any knot that will clear your rod guides). Then we tie on the mirrodine with either a palomar or tarpon loop. Important to use fluorocarbon instead of mono as fluorocarbon is less visible in clear water.

Tight lines!


----------



## Epic 23 (Mar 14, 2015)

I appreciate the info, this makes a lot of sense. Here in Texas for reds and specs we tend to use 20lb braid with a 6 ft flor leader of 20lb. I took a charter on Perdido bay this past summer and the capt used 12lb mono. He said in Florida we fish completely different then you do in Texas. I appears he is correct. I look forward to fishing in your area.
Thanks again


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Epic 23 said:


> I appreciate the info, this makes a lot of sense. Here in Texas for reds and specs we tend to use 20lb braid with a 6 ft flor leader of 20lb. I took a charter on Perdido bay this past summer and the capt used 12lb mono. He said in Florida we fish completely different then you do in Texas. I appears he is correct. I look forward to fishing in your area.
> Thanks again


I've caught a ton of bull reds on light tackle (2500 series reels, medium weight/fast action rods, 10-15# braid and leader) and as long as I don't overdo it, I rarely have one break off. The lighter gear do much better casting longer distances and feeling specs than do my 4000 series with heavier line. I rarely bring out the heavier gear.

Trout fishing is crazy right now in the river. My son, buddy and myself cast into one spot on the river for a couple of hours yesterday and hit 40 trout (all but 12 released). It was definitely "on" over here.

Best wishes.


----------



## Epic 23 (Mar 14, 2015)

Your killing me! I'm here and you are there fishing...... Good luck, I'll be there soon enough to enjoy some great fishing.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

markbxr400 said:


> I've caught a ton of bull reds on light tackle (2500 series reels, medium weight/fast action rods, 10-15# braid and leader) and as long as I don't overdo it, I rarely have one break off. The lighter gear do much better casting longer distances and feeling specs than do my 4000 series with heavier line. I rarely bring out the heavier gear.
> 
> Trout fishing is crazy right now in the river. My son, buddy and myself cast into one spot on the river for a couple of hours yesterday and hit 40 trout (all but 12 released). It was definitely "on" over here.
> 
> Best wishes.


What was wild, we were fishing from about 11 to 1:00, had a pretty dead, low tide and bright sun - felt like 80+ degrees. Dolphins were thrashing around all up and down the river. We didn't see anyone catching anything with live or artificial, and expected we would be skunked. We just lucked out and found a magic hole. Went back today, only caught 2 in that spot, and about a dozen others up and down the river. Every day, just have to hunt them down. . .


----------



## Epic 23 (Mar 14, 2015)

Do you fish in the yak's or Sea Fox in the rivers? I have a Epic bay boat that can run in 15" of water. How deep are the rivers?
Thanks


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Epic 23 said:


> Do you fish in the yak's or Sea Fox in the rivers? I have a Epic bay boat that can run in 15" of water. How deep are the rivers?
> Thanks


Both. You can fish the river all the way to the Hwy 49 bridge in your boat. Depth ranges from about 6' to over 45' in one place. Of course shallower along the banks. Night time in the yaks along the dock lights is a blast. Nothing more fun than latching onto a 20-40 lb red in the dark. My largest this year in the river is 46" (calculated weight 38-42 lbs).


----------



## Epic 23 (Mar 14, 2015)

That's a big red! I appreciate all of that info that you have provided for me. I'll give you a shout out once I get out there and get settled. Until then, be safe and continued success on the water!

Thanks


----------

